# ,  / > Alinco >  Alinco-135T  ...

## mvg

:
      - MR--ERR
-  ?  :Crazy:

----------

,   -  145000    ,    .  -  .  DR-135  ,        ,        .

----------

[quote="ru9tr"]  :      
====================  ==
  ,  .

----------


## mvg

.

----------


## ru9tr

> .


   .  ?

----------


## 35

.   191      .   ,    - .

----------


## 35

ERW4  191 ,    135 ... ;(

----------


## 35

,    .         .   135  3 ,   ERW-4  2.  5v      ?

----------


## 35

361  +5 v   4     (DTR).        ,   ,      .       eeprom.

----------


## Andrey29

, .        - ?

----------

135     ,,                 ,     -  278 2107\3107.
     pdf,     .

----------

,      ,-  ,- DR108    ,   ,    .

----------

